# How many watts does a power filter use?



## Ralphy The Oscar (Mar 17, 2010)

How many watts does a power filter use? I have a penguin 350 bio wheel and a whisper 40 power filter.

Thanks for any input


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

couldnt find the watts for either of those but i know my Xp3's use 13 i think so i would guess those would be less


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't say the exact wattage for those particular filters, but IME the HOB filters that I have used run between 5-15 watts.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Look on the motor, and it should tell you.


----------

